

Best and worst Macs of all time - critic
http://www.pcauthority.com.au/Feature/135311,top-10-best-and-worst-macs-of-all-time.aspx

======
gamache
There is a special place in my heart for the SE/30. It packed the power of the
Mac IIx (68030 @ 16MHz) into the original Mac form factor. I used one for nine
full years, not counting the time it spent as an SE. Still ran Photoshop and
Netscape when I retired it. No other machine has ever treated me that well or
been useful for as long -- most don't make it half that far.

I'm happy the 9600 made it into the list though -- that was a screamer.

------
rbanffy
"Sporting a 350MHz 604e processor, room for up to 1.5Gb of memory and six PCI
slots, the 9600 was a big beige beast on par with any PC system at the time. "

Ha! "on par"?! What competition did it have? Pentium MMX-based screamers?
Laughable. The 9600 ran rings around any PC you could buy or build.

And, BTW, the Lisa was no Alto rip-off. It could be a Star rip-off hadn't
Apple perfected so many UI traits that later went into the Mac: files as
icons, a menu bar with pull-down menus, floating dialog boxes...

And, BTW, the Lisa was never intended to be a home computer. It was also far
less expensive than a comparable Xerox Star.

And they call themselves "authority"... pfff.

------
ideamonk
The pic of Lisa <http://backoffice.ajb.com.au/images/features/Applelisa.jpg>

reminds me of my old cooler O_o

------
cesther
Surprised the IIci didn't rate a mention.

